# 1998 Passat 1.8 T Change Oil Over to Castrol Synthetic Oil,



## 67 SR Deluxe (May 28, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a 1998 Passat 1.8 T with 92,000 miles. The original owner changed the oil every 2500 miles using regular oil. I pulled the oil filler cap and there is not sludge in the valve cover, the valve train is clean. With the engine having 92,000 miles if I change over to Castrol Synthetic could that cause a problem with the amount of miles the engine has on it? How important is using Synthetic oil to the life of the turbo?


_Modified by 67 SR Deluxe at 6:10 PM 2-19-2010_


----------

